# Conditions are improving



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Tides seem fairly normal and the clouds from the Gulf are much appreciated. Fished today with the plum psycho chicken and pearl white chartreuse tail one. Will be less folks out on the water now that the 4th is over. Would recommend the grass shoreline in Jones Lake - about 30-40 yards out. It worked for me. 
I


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Yesterday's catch-dinner tonight


----------

